# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  World Book Day

## Dove

23.4.2004 is World Book Day  
To the ones who are interested in Chinese,  
The book listed below is not very difficult. 
三毛流浪记 
作者：张乐平  http://www.shuku.net:8080/novels/childr ... aollj.html   
I don't feel very well lately, I have to leave for a while.
Bye.   ::

----------


## Keats

Wow, the World Book Day! Do people celebrate the day everyday? There are many Chinese books for Chinese learners, but 三毛流浪记 is the best!

----------

